# Showing a modern



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2004)

Showed Patchy at the regional show and she did us proud




she got a first in liberty even though we have never shown liberty before. I really feel it is her forte. That horse just loves music and loves to move! But im really conflicted on showing her anymore. There just are barely any moderns showing in our area and being that i am smack in the middle of amhr country that is scarey. She never has any competition in showmanship so we dropped that. Now we showed her in driving and theres no others showign there. Luckily kyle did have one other youth at the last show in youth halter.

I hate to quit showing her but if there is no competition what is the point?? Kyle can rack up all kinds of points and awards but they are basically meaningless. I guess since liberty is the only thing we have found with other entries we could just show her in that? Its just really frustrating.

i think everyoen should go out and buy a modern mare right now LOL


----------



## CountryHaven (Jun 7, 2004)

Oooohhh, let me to tell Bob, 'Kay says everybody has to go out and buy a modern!' LOL I'd love it. I think they're beautiful. And Patches was so great in liberty, it was beautiful to watch.


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 7, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Are you showing her modern or modern pleasure? They are two different things..... Im trying to decide where Hattie belongs but I think she needs to be foundation if she qualifies i have to look because she is so small. Natalie had her now and will be showing her but we will see where she actually belongs.It is a lot to think about ....foundation classic, classic, modern pleasure, modern....... she is definite not modern modern...... so much to learn.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2004)

shes modern country pleasure and there was not one other entry ughhhh. Patches isnt modern modern either so i know exactly what you mean. also i have never put the bands or anything on her so shes just a natural mover as thts what i prefer. I guess for now we will just enter her in liberty and be happy with that. Justin really wants me to put her in driving again for the triple crown as he thinks there may be other entries.

and yes tami tell bob kay said you have to have a modern mare LOL


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 7, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]There is also a modern pleasure halter class that is different from the modern class..... there is a great tape you can get from amhr called showing the modern pleasrure pony and talks about all the aspects. Marvin McCabe and Abby (used to be taylor) tell you how to train and show halter for the modern pleasure and talk about the differences. It is a great Tape.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2004)

hi lyn

i looked at the class list and there were no modern pleasure classes at the regional show. THAT sounds like my kind of class!! i do see modern pleasure in the central states entry. So thats for the moderns that dont use the fake tails and bands?? Is that what it means?? Im worried though that there still wont be any other entries. Its just no fun competing if you have no one else in the class


----------



## Getitia (Jun 7, 2004)

Kay, you should have slipped over to the Greenville show - there were several modern pleasure horses exhibiting, plus a good turnout of moderns as well as several classics. The next Greenville show is the 26th and 27th of June. It seems like we are right in the middle of Shetland country - moderns, modern pleasure and classics - so if you are looking for competition - it is in Ohio.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2004)

hi getitia

can you explain to me the diff between modern pleasure halter and modern mare halter?? Im so confused!!! Ive never even seen it listed until lyn said that and I looked at the central states showbill. I would love to come over to ohio to show but that cost alot more money darn it!!!


----------



## Getitia (Jun 7, 2004)

Well I'm sure no expert on the modern ponies - however, you pick up a great deal when you are stabled beside the modern folks every week....





The modern pleasure division was started for those individuals who owned and/or bred modern shetlands but who were not interested in showing with the weighted and padded shoes, shackles, tail braces ect.....so essentially it is a modern pony being shown natural, much like you would a classic. They still show with the braides, and most show with a bridle I believe.

Normally, handlers do not have anyone who tails in modern pleasure, however you always will have a second handler to tail in the modern division.

There are modern pleasure divisions for halter and driving at both the Congress and World show. For liberty, modern pleasure and moderns show together at these shows ( at least they did last year) From what I know of your pony - she would fit nicely in the modern pleasure division.

Modern pleasure is very popular in our area and some lovely, lovely horses were exhibited last weekend.

Others I'm sure will chime in - to provide more details.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2004)

thank you so much lyn and getitia!! this sounds like the perfect class for us if any other ponies show up. The central states bill shows that class but not lennies part the triple crown. Im so excited again maybe now we have a class we fit in???? I dont mind at all doing liberty with all the moderns but it would be so nice to have a halter class for those of us that dont like to do the bands, tails etc.

You guys are the best!


----------

